# Selling honey



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

KC looks like you were enjoying yourself at the fair.
Here is a look at our set up








it's great fun!


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

kc,

Your honey looks good, nice assortmant of color! What kinds are they?

That desk looks typical of a school teacher!

-Nathanael


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

KC & BC, Nice set ups.

I was going to suggest that KC get an observation hive. But I see BC has the right idea.

If your both open to suggestions, please take this the good way....

KC, always place you product unobstructed to the potential customer. They should not see clutter or be distracted by other non-buying visuals. I see an empty bottle sitting on the honey table, and a huge sign would help in advertising. Put the garbage bag somewhere other than the end of your display table. (perhaps out of sight) Yes, the honey will sell itself for the most part, but don't discount marketing and advertisement value. Display setup can make huge image and marketing values.

BC, (nice tent and clean setup.) You might see some benefit to have your products on the first table and the observation hive back on the second. I know its small details, but sometimes it makes all the difference. Make the public pass, see, potentially buy your product in their quest to see the bees, which everyone wants with a displayed observation hive. Don't let people to see your observation hive and move along without getting within inches of your product. 

Hope this helps. And yes, everyone has an opinion.....


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks BC I like the design of your observation hive. I had seen one before like it and thought I would make me another one this winter.



Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> kc,
> 
> Your honey looks good, nice assortment of color! What kinds are they?
> 
> ...


The lightest is Lin as we call it, but others call it Basswood. Next lightest is Sourwood. The darker is a spring mix of tulip poplar and clover.

As far as the desk that is my wife’s desk. She retired from one state this year and is now teaching in the adjourning state. She had to take 32 years of accumulation and cram it into 1/4 the space she had before. It didn’t work so she left lots to the scavengers at her old school and we have a huge stack in storage at home. It is not all in vain though. They school board saw how much room a serious biology teacher needs and they have already committed money to an expansion. 



BjornBee said:


> I was going to suggest that KC get an observation hive. But I see BC has the right idea.



I have one, this was the 2nd week of October so I had shut it down for the year



BjornBee said:


> If your both open to suggestions, please take this the good way....



Of course I will, That is why we all (you included  ) run to check beesource when we get on the net



BjornBee said:


> KC, always place you product unobstructed to the potential customer. They should not see clutter or be distracted by other non-buying visuals. I see an empty bottle sitting on the honey table, and a huge sign would help in advertising. Put the garbage bag somewhere other than the end of your display table. (perhaps out of sight) Yes, the honey will sell itself for the most part, but don't discount marketing and advertisement value. Display setup can make huge image and marketing values.



One of the bottles was trash, the jar held my straws cut in half for sampling, and the plastic bag is for them to put their sampling straw in when they are done



BjornBee said:


> BC, (nice tent and clean setup.) You might see some benefit to have your products on the first table and the observation hive back on the second. I know its small details, but sometimes it makes all the difference. Make the public pass, see, potentially buy your product in their quest to see the bees, which everyone wants with a displayed observation hive. Don't let people to see your observation hive and move along without getting within inches of your product.



Hope this helps. And yes, everyone has an opinion..... [/QUOTE]

Another little trick most big marketers forget. I have seen this work many times, including for myself. Only put 1 or 2 of each container on display. That way the customer who says they will buy on their way back, will think you are about to run out and go ahead and buy before they forget it.

Back when I was a salesman for a large soft drink company (in the 70's)they did a market survey on how display influences buying. A display that has product missing out of it will outsell one with a solid mass of product. Also the closer the product is to being depleted the faster it sells.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Here is a picture of our booth at one of the festivals we attend. My parents are in the picture.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Bee Crazy -- is that green syrup in the observation hive feeder?


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

greenbeekeeping nice set up. I like your idea for legs for your tables


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

Heres my market tabel- hope this works- http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000093lu9.jpg http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000092tt0.jpg RDY-B


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

GaSteve said:


> Bee Crazy -- is that green syrup in the observation hive feeder?


Why of course that's green syrup, don't ya know...kids like to to see green honey the comb


----------

